# Mac lipstick for dark skinned women



## chocoheart (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello spektra people,

  	I am pretty dark skinned( NC 55) when I try lipstick recommended for WOC they are always for NW 45 and 47. Im not brown Im chocolate skinned! The only mac lipstick I have and love is freckletone. I really want to try pinks and I wonder if there are any pink colors or coral colors from mac that wont make me look crazy. I have viva glam gaga which is supposed to be ok for black women but  no matter what I do I look like an ashy lipped bandit with it on! I was thinking to try creme cup or speak louder. ( I also have bought girl about town and I had to return I looked like a clown!) for reference I am Oluchi Onweagba or Kiara Kabukuru complexion.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have many MAC lipstics, I mainly buy UK drugstore ones (which are just as good). Have you check youtube videos for inspiration? There are loads of colours out there waiting for you to try. Maybe go to a counter?


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha at "ashy lipped bandit". I would suggest to make sure you're using a lip liner with these colors. Using a liner can drastically change the look of a lip glass/lipstick and make it more fitted for your skin tone and tone down too bright colors. My go to everyday MAC pink lipstick would be Syrup it's MLBB (my lips but better), I just pair it with MAC's Chestnut liner for a bit of contrast. Syrup is a Lustre so the color is buildable.
  	I have to ask you though...why just MAC lipsticks? You shouldn't limit yourself to just ONE brand. MAC is not the end all be all cosmetic company for women of color.

  	BTW, For reference I am a NW50. So I empathize with the struggle of trying to find the perfect lip.


----------



## chocoheart (Jun 28, 2011)

Sundae said:


> I don't have many MAC lipstics, I mainly buy UK drugstore ones (which are just as good). Have you check youtube videos for inspiration? There are loads of colours out there waiting for you to try. Maybe go to a counter?



 	Thanks the MUA at my mac counters do NOT help. Its pretty much self serve and I never know where to start. either that or they find an the darkest ugliest shade of brown or purple that only a 40 year old woman would wear


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2011)

OUCH.  I'm 40+ and I see (unfair) sentiments like this more often than I'd like on makeup boards.  We successfully rock _all kind_s of shades, for the record.  (And if you're blessed, maybe one day you'll see 40, too.)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Okay, back to the topic...




chocoheart said:


> Thanks the MUA at my mac counters do NOT help. Its pretty much self serve and I never know where to start. either that or they find an the darkest ugliest shade of brown or purple *that only a 40 year old woman would wear*


----------



## chocoheart (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry didnt mean to offend, its just they always recomend the most serious burgundy color and I noticed that dark colors that look sophisticated and classy on an older women can make a woman in her twenties look double her age.


----------



## chocoheart (Jun 29, 2011)

Ive never come across a drugstore lipstick that was high quality. I love mac lipsticks for the feel and the pleasant scent and packaging.The drugstore lippies I tried smell like wax or flowerly perfume and feel dry and chaulky on my lips. But maybe u know a good drugstore lipstick that is good quality



KaytieBaybie said:


> Haha at "ashy lipped bandit". I would suggest to make sure you're using a lip liner with these colors. Using a liner can drastically change the look of a lip glass/lipstick and make it more fitted for your skin tone and tone down too bright colors. My go to everyday MAC pink lipstick would be Syrup it's MLBB (my lips but better), I just pair it with MAC's Chestnut liner for a bit of contrast. Syrup is a Lustre so the color is buildable.
> I have to ask you though...why just MAC lipsticks? You shouldn't limit yourself to just ONE brand. MAC is not the end all be all cosmetic company for women of color.
> 
> BTW, For reference I am a NW50. So I empathize with the struggle of trying to find the perfect lip.


----------



## treesmile (Jun 30, 2011)

Since you are deeper in tone, you should try deeper pinks, such as fuchsia. Covergirl Lip Perfection in "Eternal and "Spellbound" is a really good start.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh I didn't necessarily mean to look into drugstore lipsticks, I was just saying NARS and MUFE also make great lippies.


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jul 8, 2011)

You should try lip products from Iman's cosmetics line. They should have them at ULTA's and online.


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 15, 2011)

My only pink lipstick from MAC is On Hold. It is a cremesheen that is a reddish raspberry with a little bit of gold shimmer. Sometimes it looks raspberry, sometimes it looks like a light, wearable red. I find that all of the MAC pink lipsticks are either too cool, too light, too pale and rarely suit me (I am NC40-42ish). Last time I went to the MAC counter I was looking at the lipsticks and there were two dark girls and we started talking and they were having a hard time finding something for themselves. We agreed that Revlon and Rimmel have the best pinks for WOC. When I have the money, I'll buy myself a couple of Lancôme l'Absolu Rouge lipsticks, they have the most beautiful pinks and corals I've ever seen.


----------



## Amija (Jul 16, 2011)

I am about a NW44.  Sometimes the darker you are the better because your lips are more pigmented. I have a darker cousin and she can pull of some colors with no liner while i have to wear liner.  MAC Rebel (love it) and Girl About Town are 2 of my fav.  Rebel I can wear with no liner but GAT looks great with  Nighmoth liner.  Also try Revlon lipsticks.  MAC is my fav but Revlon is a close second.  
  	And lol, I totally know what you mean about the dark shades.  I'm just now getting back into lipstick and I am sick of that dark burgandy-ish shade that we thought all darkskinned girls had to wear.  
  	Buy cheap lipstick from Wet N Wild, NYC to more expensive like Revlon and CoverGirl to try color out.  Put them on at home with different lipliners and see how you like them. If you don't want to go with MAC liners, NYX has some great shades of lipliner that are inexpensive so you can experiment with color.


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 31, 2011)

i love love looove Mac's Hug me. Thats the only lipstick I ever bought more than 1 of. lol But I think* a lot* of mac lipsticks can be pulled off by all woc, it just depends on your personal taste.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 25, 2012)

I personally feel that we as WOC can pull off any lipcolor we desire... Adding a liner, sheering colors out and adding clear gloss r all ways to alter a color to ur liking... I have some MAC's brightest n hardest 2 pull off shades like Candy Yum Yum, Reel Sexy, and Saint Germain n have my own personal "recipe" for each. I could tell u my recipes but I think its important to experiment n find out wut best suits YOU


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me just say as a WOC myself i adore MAC HEROINE (REEL SEXY) ITS SOOOOOOOOOO GORGOUES


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 25, 2012)

Poxahontas said:


> Let me just say as a WOC myself i adore MAC HEROINE (REEL SEXY) ITS SOOOOOOOOOO GORGOUES


  	It is isn't it? I wore it a few days ago after not wearing it for a while and thought to myself "I must be crazy not wearing this more often".


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 26, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> It is isn't it? I wore it a few days ago after not wearing it for a while and thought to myself "I must be crazy not wearing this more often".


 
	YES!!!! This lipstick marked my love for purple lips!!! I wish I would have BU'ed Herione


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have always heard, the darker the skin, the brighter and the deeper the color should be. I suggest deep pinks like MAC Lickable (my all time fave), I have seen MAC Creme de la femme work on a lot of deeper skin tones. I also suggest using a dark lip pencil to make it more wearable like chestnut liner or nighmoth.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 26, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> [COLOR=000000]I have always heard, the darker the skin, the brighter and the deeper the color should be. I suggest deep pinks like MAC Lickable (my all time fave), I have seen MAC Creme de la femme work on a lot of deeper skin tones. I also suggest using a dark lip pencil to make it more wearable like chestnut liner or nighmoth.[/COLOR]


 And don't 4get muted liners like Cork and Beet also look GORGEOUS on WOC


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 26, 2012)

Ikr its like this works so beautifully On brown skin. Yum! im so addicted wish i would of bought like 10 of them their so hard to find now!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have heroine, style curve and violetta and those all work on WOC


----------



## Shantastic (Sep 30, 2012)

Heroine is awesome if you can find it. Other great shades include Violetta, Sweetie, Media, Diva, Up the Amp (try currant liner with this one though), Goes and Goes, Viva Glam VI, Rebel


----------



## auriannjag42 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone about heroine...it such a beautiful color on us woc...


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 6, 2012)

And ladies we can't 4get about our new WOC admired shade Yung Rapunxel!!! I finally wore it again n snapped a few pics, I used one as my avatar... Along with Y R I wore a basic matte black shadow n Black Radiance Baked Blush in Plum Sorbet...


----------



## Missjailor (Oct 7, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> I have to agree with everyone about heroine...it such a beautiful color on us woc...


	So true!!! I love my Heroine as well 

  	MAC Cyber is a really sexy shade as well, perfect for fall and perfect for WOC.


----------



## AishaArora (Oct 31, 2012)

Mac Heroine Lipstick!!!!Really Sexy Collection.............


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

Missjailor said:


> So true!!! I love my Heroine as well   MAC Cyber is a really sexy shade as well, perfect for fall and perfect for WOC.


  i just bought MAC Cyber and everytime i go to put it on, i feel like its a tad bit too harsh...i dont know if i am going about it the wrong way or not but i want to make this color work...lol i need some suggestions please and thank you


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 7, 2012)

Try to dab Cyber on lightly with your finger- that usually works for me over smearing a har to work with color straight from tube.    Some other colors to suggest for dark women Rebel Craving Viva Glam 1-4-5 Creme in Your Coffee Taupe Pink Noveau Dunbonnet


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> i just bought MAC Cyber and everytime i go to put it on, i feel like its a tad bit too harsh...i dont know if i am going about it the wrong way or not but i want to make this color work...lol i need some suggestions please and thank you


  	I personally could not make Cyber work for me and ended up swapping it away.  In hindsight, I would have tried to apply it *extremely *lightly with a gloss on top.  Glosses that come to mind to try (all MAC):  Blackfire Glimmerglass (L/E), Lustrewhite Lustreglass, Boys Go Crazy Dazzleglass (L/E?).


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm NW50 and I wear all kinds of MAC lipsticks, I have at least 50 including Myth and Snob and I make them work for me. If a color is "too light" for me, I use a lip liner. It's equivalent to using a transition color when blending eyeshadow. With the right lip liner, I make every shade of lipstick that I like work for me.


----------



## jade81 (Apr 13, 2013)

How do you ladies make heroine work for you!? I mean it works but its too dark on my pigmented lips!:/ my lips are brown with pink in the middle. My husband said I looked like I just got done smoking a blunt when I tried heroine on for him! Lol!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 13, 2013)

jade81 said:


> How do you ladies make heroine work for you!? I mean it works but its too dark on my pigmented lips!:/ my lips are brown with pink in the middle. *My husband said I looked like I just got done smoking a blunt when I tried heroine on for him! Lol!*


  	Awww damn! LOL. Have you tried putting a bit of concealer lighter than your skintone on your lips? I hope you can get it to work for you because it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## jade81 (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried my foundation! lol..I will try a lighter concealer!! Thanks hun!!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 13, 2013)

jade81 said:


> I tried my foundation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Let us know how that works for you. I want it to work for you. I want Heroine to work for EVERYBODY! LOL!


----------



## Scootchie Daae (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi I'm NC45 and I think Mac's Craving looks great on me. You should try it.  It's an amplified.


----------

